# Someone blocked me, why?



## Yoshimaster96 (Jun 10, 2015)

Someone blocked me a LONG time ago. Although I have changed, I cannot contact this person to give me reasons or to unblocked me, ironically because of the block itself. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 10, 2015)

If the friend is adamant on stonewalling you they're clearly not loyal enough to deserve the effort... I mean you don't push someone to the side and out of your life like a nobody if you care about them do you?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jun 10, 2015)

I see where you're coming from, but it's not a friend, I just really like his art, and he never said anything to me, I simply asked him for advice once. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread reminds me of Crystal.
Anyway...

Getting blocked is like entering into the land of no return.


Don't try to contact him/her. You should've not done whatever you have done to that person


Thought I'm curious why you were blocked in the first place. Did you annoyingly try to establish a friendship with that artist?


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't remember what I did, I'd like to know though. I know I only contacted the person once. I didn't insult him, or do anything mean.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 10, 2015)

I had the same problem...

I was blocked for some reason, so I just made a new account. For some reason the new accounts kept getting blocked. It was probably a bug or something..

After a while I realized that the site was broken, so after tracking his IP and locating him via satelite I decided to apologize in person. He seemed really understanding, but then he had to use the bathroom and spent a few hours in there, so I just left him a note and went back home.

its been 3 months since then and we're in contact much more now. He even got a restricting order, so I have to stay within 250m of him at all times and call him regulary. although i suspect he may be cheating..theres this guy who keeps phoning me and shouting, his name is lawyer or something..weird name I know

anyway im probably boring you, but good luck with your friend


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2015)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Although I have changed, I cannot contact this person to give me reasons or to unblocked me, ironically because of the block itself. Any suggestions?



There is no irony to that at all.

Anyway, there is no way to question or appeal a block placed on you by another user.  If there's a third person (ideally someone you both are friends with) you may be able to have them ask on your behalf but that is all.


----------



## StormyChang (Jun 10, 2015)

i don't get why people get so buttmad over being blocked by someone.  It doesn't matter why someone blocks you, and you are not privy to that reason either.  People have their own reasons for blocking others, that's on them.  Nothing to really waste time and energy worrying about.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> i don't get why people get so buttmad over being blocked by someone.  It doesn't matter why someone blocks you, and you are not privy to that reason either.  People have their own reasons for blocking others, that's on them.  Nothing to really waste time and energy worrying about.


Not gonna lie but some people have some really stupid reasons for blocking people


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 10, 2015)

Willow said:


> Not gonna lie but some people have some really stupid reasons for blocking people



No arguments with that really. But still yet, you shouldn't pursue an explanation. If you were blocked for a reason (as I am willing to bet Yoshimaster is based on his previous posts) leave it be. If you were blocked for an objectively stupid reason, why try to appeal to a clearly objectively stupid person? There is no reason to worry about someone blocking you.



Yoshimaster96 said:


> Someone blocked me a LONG time ago. Although I have changed, I cannot contact this person to give me reasons or to unblocked me, ironically because of the block itself. Any suggestions?



Leave them alone. That's a great start. You were blocked for a reason. I'm willing to bet is was a valid one.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2015)

With a name like Yoshimaster96, it's hard to fathom why anyone would block you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 10, 2015)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Any suggestions?



Learn to be lonely. Learn to be your one companion.


----------



## Elunoir (Jun 10, 2015)

Really, people block for many weird reasons. Don't bother thinking too  much about it. You will probably never find out the real reason and  maybe it is better like that...
That the said person did not tell you  before makes him *look* pretty weak, but again I do not know  the whole background story. So who am I to judge?

Just let it go...


----------



## Anarcho-Loser (Jun 10, 2015)

They blocked you because they don't like you. Why would you want to be in contact with someone who doesn't like you?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2015)

If a person has blocked you, there's probably a reason for it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I was blocked for some reason, so I just made a new account. For some reason the new accounts kept getting blocked. It was probably a bug or something..


Wait, what?  Making a dupe account to evade someone's blocklist is not just grounds for blocking, but ground for ban.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 10, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Wait, what?  Making a dupe account to evade someone's blocklist is not just grounds for blocking, but ground for ban.



It's called sarcasm.

If you weren't so fast to pull the trigger and read even just the next sentence you'd probably understand that..


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 10, 2015)

Some people block for dumb reasons, this person is not worthy of your attention. I know some people on the site who would block if they disagree with your opinion of the site, or something stupid like that. 

And I was blocked over something that probably amounts to saying that said artist made a minor error on a piece of artwork he created for me. I personally have given up on him, he's not worth my time if he's going to get worked up over something like that.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2015)

Sylver said:


> It's called sarcasm.
> 
> If you weren't so fast to pull the trigger and read even just the next sentence you'd probably understand that..



Considering the Internet is such a great venue for sarcasm to begin with ...

Well, I can't blame in on early morning zombiness or work related exhaustion.  So if somebody ordered a large ham and I didn't smell it, well ... that's the risk of being a lurk.


----------



## felonykat (Jun 11, 2015)

Here is a suggestion: Just keep looking at their art and accept the fact you are still blocked.  If you just like their artwork, there is nothing stopping you from still enjoying their artwork, block or not.


----------



## Morphia (Jun 12, 2015)

This thread has a lot of replies. 

A block is between you and the person. You can only wait for them to change their mind, as users are well within their right to utilize the feature so as not to be contacted by a specific person.

There's no reason to blame OP or the person mentioned, as it has nothing to do with anyone outside the matter.

It's more likely that they've simply forgotten about you.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 12, 2015)

felonykat said:


> Here is a suggestion: Just keep looking at their art and accept the fact you are still blocked.  If you just like their artwork, there is nothing stopping you from still enjoying their artwork, block or not.



That's what I do. Sure it's not perfect, but it works.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry... but you don't have a right to know why you were blocked. If it is for a legit reason, or the person just felt like it. They have the right not to want contact with you... and that includes telling you why they don't want to. Thems the breaks.

I have a few people on my blocked list that I never personally had contact with, but I saw them being incredibly toxic/sexist/racist/etc somewhere on FA and wanted to be assured that they wouldn't leave such comments on my page/submissions. If I looked at my list now, I couldn't tell you exactly what they said, but I do know that based on what I saw, I don't want to have any contact with them.


----------

